# CBS Fri 5/9: Small change to start/end times of Ghost Whisperer, Moonlight & NUMB3RS



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We just received this late-breaking schedule adjustment from CBS. The schedule change may not make it to your DVR in time.

OLD SCHEDULE:
8:00pm-9:00pm: Ghost Whisperer
9:00pm-10:00pm: Moonlight
10:00pm-11:00pm: NUMB3RS

NEW SCHEDULE:
8:00pm-9:0*1*pm: Ghost Whisperer
9:0*1*pm-*9:59*pm: Moonlight
*9:59*pm-11:00pm: NUMB3RS

If you record Ghost Whisperer or NUMB3RS, please pad the recordings as necessary.

We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> We just received this late-breaking schedule adjustment from CBS. The schedule change may not make it to your DVR in time.
> 
> OLD SCHEDULE:
> 8:00pm-9:00pm: Ghost Whisperer
> ...


Note: as of noon PDT, both my TiVo and my DTV HR21 had dropped Moonlight from the ToDo list.

jdg


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for the post, I watch Moonlight and Numbers.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

That's odd. It's a new episode. What does your Recording History (under the To Do List) say? Could padding be interfering?


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> That's odd. It's a new episode. What does your Recording History (under the To Do List) say? Could padding be interfering?


This is pretty common when they shuffle the schedule. I imagine that the Numbers got updated first, and kicked-out the Moonlight due to a conflict. This is made more probable in that this happened on both the TiVo and DTV DVR (same program data, different software).

If I had waited another 8 hours, the conflict probably would have resolved itself, but... why wait when I could make sure?

jdg


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If the Series 3 and TiVo HD units are contacting TiVo servers at least every 10 or 15 minutes to be able to grab TiVoCast and Unbox material, why can't updates to schedule data be made in a similar fashion, at least when such updates as merited a posting here come up? I know there's effort underway to do something that may even allow last-minute changes to be dealt with, but this is hardly a last-minute change, with you posting almost 8 hours early about it, and traditional methods should function.

I was somewhat surprised to find my Series 3's did not get an updated schedule and I missed the last minute of Ghost Whisperers because of it. Though I also got it back in the first minute of Moonlight, so no harm done in this case, though I certainly expected it would've been updated considering the connection schedule.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My S3 did not get the changes either, and I, too, Doug, don't understand why, when we're connected to a network, our TiVos can't get these updates). Fortunately I watch Moonlight after GW....and it's a good thing, because what got clipped from the end of GW was an incredibly important part of the overall story (a "cliffhanger").


----------



## Hawk1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Fortunately I watch Moonlight after GW....and it's a good thing, because what got clipped from the end of GW was an incredibly important part of the overall story (a "cliffhanger").


My recording of Ghost Whisperer got cut off -- Could someone please explain what happened in the last minute? (With spoiler tags, of course!)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Of course, since this is part of the show that aired, there's really no reason to spoilerize, but I will just to be safe...


Spoiler



Melinda and Jim try to get into her dad's hotel room with the help of a bellhop...they force the door open only a few inches to discover a pool of blood on the floor coming under the door. It ends with her screaming and crying "no...no"...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm way behind on my Ghost Whisperer watching, but caught up on my Moonlight.

Thanks to CBS's last minute changes, I have now spoiled a Ghost Whisperer I won't get around to watching for a couple months, just because I watched Moonlight the day after it recorded.


phox


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Of course, since this is part of the show that aired, there's really no reason to spoilerize, but I will just to be safe...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you. Our recording cut out as they got off the elevator.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Of course, since this is part of the show that aired, there's really no reason to spoilerize, but I will just to be safe...


Actually since you're not in the official episode thread and this thread doesn't indicate spoilers can be inside it, you do, by the forum rules, have to spoilerize anything you mention from current television shows.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Actually since you're not in the official episode thread and this thread doesn't indicate spoilers can be inside it, you do, by the forum rules, have to spoilerize anything you mention from current television shows.


Yeah...I thought about that after I posted....which makes me doubly glad I *DID* spoilerize it!


----------

